# Wolves in the Lower..



## migabby (Sep 8, 2009)

I have read that there are breeding packs of Wolves now in the Lower Pen. but I'm not sure exactly in what part of the Lower. I would guess to say probally the Nortern tip of the mit. 

The reason I ask is on Nov. 15th at about 2pm. we took my buddies Buck into be processed and after dropping the Deer off we started back to camp and saw what we believed to be a Wolf feeding on a Gut pile in a cut corn field, at first I thought it was a dog but it was Huge. My Buddy said that it must be a wolf to be that big this thing was well over 100lbs. We slowed down and watched as he picked his head up and looked at us for a second and then dashed into the woods. This was at the southern border of Mecosta County on 1 Mile Rd. and 1/2 mile West of M66. Has anyone reported seeing Wolves that far South?

Migabby


----------



## HUBBHUNTER (Aug 8, 2007)

there was a picture of one here last year where in the background of the pic was the Mackinac bridge to the north of the wolf. 

Wasn't it Cheboygen county where there was a reported breeding pair?

Without question they are on their way south.


----------



## Burnmtndog (Jan 8, 2008)

Yes, it was in fact reported that Cheboygan County has a verified breeding pair.


----------



## chuckinduck (May 28, 2003)

HUBBHUNTER said:


> there was a picture of one here last year where in the background of the pic was the Mackinac bridge to the north of the wolf.
> 
> Wasn't it Cheboygen county where there was a reported breeding pair?
> 
> Without question they are on their way south.


Yes, there were documented and photographed pictures of a wolf pup, or maybe more in Cheboygan this summer. One was trapped several years back as well. Ready or not, hear they come! IT was really only a matter of time. Wolves follow the food, once its gone, they move on, I'm surprised we're not hearing about more in the L.P to be quite honest.


----------



## omega58 (Sep 3, 2003)

Well, they have been down here for a few years now, so I guess when you look at this iformation off the International Wolf Center website, yes, it could have been a wolf. 


24. How far can wolves travel?

Wolves are hunters, and they travel far and wide to locate prey. They may travel 50 miles or more each day in search of food, and they are superbly designed for a life on the move. Because their elbows turn inward, their lean bodies are precisely balanced over their large feet. With their long legs and ground-eating stride, they can travel tirelessly for hours on end with no energy wasted. *Dispersing wolves, those leaving packs in search of their own mates, have been known to travel hundreds of miles away from their home territory.* Satellite and Global Positioning Satellite (GPS) collars allow researchers to document the truly remarkable travels of wolves.


----------



## ryan-b (Sep 18, 2009)

since it was that far south. Im going to say stray dog.


----------



## HUBBHUNTER (Aug 8, 2007)

ryan-b said:


> since it was that far south. Im going to say stray dog.


Wolves are hunters, and they travel far and wide to locate prey. They may travel 50 miles or more each day in search of food, and they are superbly designed for a life on the move. Because their elbows turn inward, their lean bodies are precisely balanced over their large feet. With their long legs and ground-eating stride, they can travel tirelessly for hours on end with no energy wasted. *Dispersing wolves, those leaving packs in search of their own mates, have been known to travel hundreds of miles away from their home territory.* Satellite and Global Positioning Satellite (GPS) collars allow researchers to document the truly remarkable travels of wolves. 

Here you go Ryan.


----------



## MEL (Jul 17, 2005)

migabby said:


> I have read that there are* breeding packs of* *Wolves now in the Lower Pen*. but I'm not sure exactly in what part of the Lower. I would guess to say probally the Nortern tip of the mit.
> 
> The reason I ask is on Nov. 15th at about 2pm. we took my buddies Buck into be processed and after dropping the Deer off we started back to camp and saw what we believed to be a Wolf feeding on a Gut pile in a cut corn field, at first I thought it was a dog but it was Huge. My Buddy said that it must be a wolf to be that big this thing was well over 100lbs. We slowed down and watched as he picked his head up and looked at us for a second and then dashed into the woods. This was at the southern border of Mecosta County on 1 Mile Rd. and 1/2 mile West of M66. Has anyone reported seeing Wolves that far South?
> 
> Migabby


 
Can you tell me please where did you read that we have "breeding Packs of wolves" in the lower? I would like to read up up on that subject.


----------



## Rugergundog (May 21, 2008)

If there is so called confirmation of big cats in Michigan it would only make sense that wolves would be moving along also.


----------



## MEL (Jul 17, 2005)

Rugergundog said:


> If there is so called confirmation of big cats in Michigan it would only make sense that wolves would be moving along also.


 
Could you please let me know if you have a source of information for 
"confirmation of big cats inMichigan". I wish to read up on the subject.


----------



## benster (Jul 31, 2006)

MEL said:


> Can you tell me please where did you read that we have "breeding Packs of wolves" in the lower? I would like to read up up on that subject.


 http://record-eagle.com/local/x1079910832/Wolf-pup-captured-in-Cheboygan-County

Do a search on cheboygan county wolf pup and youwill find more.


----------



## MEL (Jul 17, 2005)

benster said:


> http://record-eagle.com/local/x1079910832/Wolf-pup-captured-in-Cheboygan-County
> 
> Do a search on cheboygan county wolf pup and youwill find more.


 
Thank you for that. Ive already read that story and the others that are from the area, Traverse, Alpena and Cheboygan. I have a cabin up there. 

Im more interested in the other "packs" in the LP. No mention of any roaming breeding packs, Just mention of a "pair" of breeding Wolves.


----------



## HUBBHUNTER (Aug 8, 2007)

MEL said:


> Thank you for that. Ive already read that story and the others that are from the area, Traverse, Alpena and Cheboygan. I have a cabin up there.
> 
> Im more interested in the other "packs" in the LP. No mention of any roaming breeding packs, Just mention of a "pair" of breeding Wolves.


If they're not there yet Mel, just give it time.


----------



## Wildwood_Deckers (Sep 9, 2005)

MEL said:


> No mention of any roaming breeding packs, Just mention of a "pair" of breeding Wolves.


How many wolves does it take to be a pack? If i'm not mistaken "a pair" and their pups would constitute "a pack"

Clyde


----------



## migabby (Sep 8, 2009)

ryan-b said:


> since it was that far south. Im going to say stray dog.


It was also my first thought but this thing was huge. I have good friends in the Brighton area who raises Huskeys'. So I am confident that what I saw was not a Huskey, The Body was longer, Taller, with a larger head and much wider than a Huskey. The fact that it ran when we slowed down and we where about 75 yards from it also made me think it was not a stray, but wild.


----------



## MEL (Jul 17, 2005)

Wildwood_Deckers said:


> How many wolves does it take to be a pack? If i'm not mistaken "a pair" and their pups would constitute "a pack"
> 
> Clyde


Very Good. Thank you. Now lets look at the phrase "breeding Packs" 
What does Thsi sound like to you? To me, and i can check this with an English Professor we know, But to me, Breeding Packs means we have multipule (more then one pack) Does this sound correct to everyone?


----------



## UNREEL (Jun 8, 2007)

MEL said:


> Very Good. Thank you. Now lets look at the phrase "breeding Packs"
> What does Thsi sound like to you? To me, and i can check this with an English Professor we know, But to me, Breeding Packs means we have multipule (more then one pack) Does this sound correct to everyone?


Sure does. Kinda like a "pack" of cigarettes. Means multiple items.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## migabby (Sep 8, 2009)

MEL said:


> Very Good. Thank you. Now lets look at the phrase "breeding Packs"
> What does Thsi sound like to you? To me, and i can check this with an English Professor we know, But to me, Breeding Packs means we have multipule (more then one pack) Does this sound correct to everyone?


Gees Mel, didn't mean to throw the State into a Panic, But the Fact is since 2007 the Dnr has talked about packs in the Northern Lower, 3 counties and this year they have proof that they in fact are Breeding.

Check and search the Net youself, Why does somebody have to do it for you? or read the article in Woods N water News, September Issue. If you would feel better we can always call an English Professor


----------



## MEL (Jul 17, 2005)

migabby said:


> Gees Mel, didn't mean to throw the State into a Panic, But the Fact is since 2007 the Dnr has talked about packs in the Northern Lower, 3 counties and this year they have proof that they in fact are Breeding.
> 
> Check and search the Net youself, Why does somebody have to do it for you? or read the article in Woods N water News, September Issue. If you would feel better we can always call an English Professor


Gees mi, didnt mean to down play your findings, But the fact is that Ive spoken to a few Co's up there and was told that YES we do indeed have a breeding pair of wolves in the LP. WE all know that we have 
Breeding Packs in the UP. But I was told we have a breeding pair in the LP. Thats a lot less then Breeding Packs and I just hate for any mis information to get out about these things.


----------



## omega58 (Sep 3, 2003)

MEL said:


> Very Good. Thank you. Now lets look at the phrase "breeding Packs"
> What does Thsi sound like to you? To me, and i can check this with an English Professor we know, But to me, Breeding Packs means we have multipule (more then one pack) Does this sound correct to everyone?


a few years ago the DNR said a lone wolf may have made it across the ice, now they are capturing, collaring, and releasing them around Mullett Lake. 

do you really think that after this many years of just a lone wolf making if across that we don't have more than one breeding pair?

the neighbors to my buddy's property have a video that is about 3 years old of a wolf hunting for mice in a field when they were out filming deer. That was up in Cheboygan.


----------



## Perferator (Oct 18, 2003)

Robert Holmes said:


> The treck is about 4 miles to Bois Blanc Island and about three miles from the island to Cheboygan County. From the Brevort River to the Cut River anywhere in that area it is about a 7 to 9 mile trek to Emmet County. There are days in the winter before a cutter goes through that allow the ice to freeze enough to support a 100 pound wolf. Between wolves and coyotes they do know when they are on dangerous ice. Expect a few more to cross this winter, it is almost frozen to Mackinac Island now and it is only December.


It's alot closer than most people realize. Back in the days before the Bridge the US Mail would be taken by horse drawn sleigh from Escanaba to Cross Village by anyone brave enough and desperate for mid-winter work. 

Where that wolf was collared is not that long of a trip to the Lower as you said, good point in fact. And for the DNR to deny the existence of wolves until the one was shot is just plain political nonsense. 

It was 20yrs ago when my brother and a friend were snowmobiling/fishing on French Farm lake just south of Mackinaw City. Off in the distance they thought it was a coyote and they ran the sleds out to see the coyote up closer. As they drew near they found it was a timber wolf. These things have been here for awhile now.


----------



## Perferator (Oct 18, 2003)

Frantz said:


> The first step is to get those who are in power to quit lying to us on a constant basis. What is the purpose of down playing the numbers? To me this is just like the years of lies regarding Bobcat, Coyotes, Bear and anything else. Either they are outright liars or they are so ignorant they should be relieved of their duties.


Whatever you do.....dont mention Lynx in the UP. I know they are there. My friend from Charlevoix is documented, on record with the DNR having seen one up close in his trap line. They too, are there.


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

For the past 25 years or so the UP has been the experimental dumping grounds for the USFWS and MDNR. They throw whatever kinds of predators that they want to out of the back of pick up trucks at night. A few years later they are underestimating populations of predators and over estimating populations of game animals. Add a few thousand animal activists with lots of money to throw around and stir the pot and you will have some big time issues. Throw in a vast stretch of ice and now these animals are finding a new home in the LP. I will bet that they did not count on a thing called migration.


----------



## Perferator (Oct 18, 2003)

Robert Holmes said:


> For the past 25 years or so the UP has been the experimental dumping grounds for the USFWS and MDNR. They throw whatever kinds of predators that they want to out of the back of pick up trucks at night. A few years later they are underestimating populations of predators and over estimating populations of game animals. Add a few thousand animal activists with lots of money to throw around and stir the pot and you will have some big time issues._* Throw in a vast stretch of ice and now these animals are finding a new home in the LP. I will bet that they did not count on a thing called migration*_.


That is optimistically assuming they even care :lol:

There are those reliable sources of DNR CO's that off the record have spoken of the planting of wolves in the northern lower to various sportsmen. Some others will call it BS but I and many others know better. That doesnt even take into account of the island hopping....or from other states into the western end of the UP.

Wolves are here to stay and I'm not sure I like that.....and the cougar situation.


----------

